# gateway computer back in the box



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

The gateway computer that I use at home is in a box and on its way somewhere to be repaired. I have no email at the office yet on my new t1 line. If anyone wants to get in touch with me please call me at 703 690 6934 during the day and in the evening( not during jeapardy) at 703 780 5111. 

TB: I have your address only on the broken computer so if you would like me to send you the conversion bar please call me with your address. 

We are trying to get it together for next weekends tournament but it is not a sure thing yet. Can anyone tell me if there is going to be a restriction on where I park the camper? I am wondering if there may be some new restrictions because of the recent safty concerns and I now have a third girl (not casting yet, at 13 months) that has started wondering around on her own.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hummmm,*

Thats why I just ordered a new Dell. In Dec I got a bad driver download from Gateways website. The computer has been a hunk of junk ever since. Even after taking it to their service center. Now that they have closed all their stores they want us to send it to them, thats not the contract I bought. 

Now that they have started selling Plasma TV's they are letting us computer guys take that back seat, both in quality and service. Don't buy from Gateway, they have gone to he!! in a handbasket! .....Tightlines


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Gateway has embraced a policy of using inferior parts to keep prices (and consequentally quality) low. Dell has some great specials running all the time. If you are ever in the market for a new maching check the deals on Techbargains.com. great site for deals.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Dude I'm Getting a DELL*

Nice site OB,
Poser if you build your own, then you know what's in it. Though, it's hard to beat some of the deals from DELL.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Have built my own computers for many years (including the one I'm working on now), and plenty for others as well.

Did it that way cause it was fun, had control over the quality of all the parts, and with a little effort could save some $ and eak out a bit more performance. Lately, with the prices of a fully built Dell coming down and the quality of the included parts going up, I see little reason to build my own any more. Next time round, I'm gettin a Dell.

The only reason I could see to build your own would be for a fairly extreme specific need - hardcore gaming, video editing, etc. Even then, companies like Alienware, etc are building killer systems, just a bit pricy.

Are we a bit off-topic here?


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Charlie forget about the computer and buy another ZZiplex. That Gateway would make a nice target sitting on the 600ft. centerline.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Mr. Luppi...*

Just saw your note.. I'll give you a call later today.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*one more thing...*

I just confirmed that if a person dials a number different from either of the ones you listed, you will not answer! doh!


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*YESS 600FT*

MROCZKA, Very funny. I once hit my own wheelie at exactly 594 thinking that I could leave it right on the spot and nothing would happen to it. Almost took out the counter when the weight hit right on the arm that holds it. Needless to say I never left it out there again. 

What about a response to my question about the camper parking?


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Charlie I would contact Connman since he lives in the area about your camper question. Must be getting a little tight in the camper now with all the girls. May be time to start looking at one of those Greyhound Bus campers. Have fun and hit a big one this weekend. Will see you in May at Crisfield.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

charlie, check with jim johnson. he lives around cowtown.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , should be no problem for the camper .


----------

